# London Stock Exchange (LSE) pre-market trading?



## Profiteer (2 December 2009)

I understand that ASX uses a pre-market auction system. With Power eTrade I can view the "match price" or anticipated open price.

I understand that NYSE/Nasdaq there's limited pre-market trading & you can view pre-market trades via Google Finance or CMC.

Does the LSE have a pre-market for individual stocks? If yes, how do I view it?


----------



## noirua (25 February 2011)

The London Stock Exchange (LSE) complete trading system has collapsed. All pre-trading deals are thought to be cancelled. 
Two and a half hours after trading was due to start the system hasn't re-started.

A complete disaster for the new trading system brought in recently.


----------



## skyQuake (25 February 2011)

noirua said:


> The London Stock Exchange (LSE) complete trading system has collapsed. All pre-trading deals are thought to be cancelled.
> Two and a half hours after trading was due to start the system hasn't re-started.
> 
> A complete disaster for the new trading system brought in recently.




Marketmakers also not showing - so this is affecting AIM as well.
Still waiting for an update on when its gonna resume


----------



## doctorj (25 February 2011)

You can get live updates direct from LSE here - http://liveservice.londonstockexchangegroup.com/en/incidents/active/lse



			
				25/02/2011 10:47:56 said:
			
		

> The Exchange continues to investigate today's ongoing market data incident
> 
> Order driven markets remain in a HALT state and no automatic execution is possible at this time.
> 
> ...







			
				25/02/2011 10:19:40 said:
			
		

> London Stock Exchange continues to investigate the market data issue.
> 
> All order books have now been cleared of orders and no automatic execution is taking place in all trading services; market maker quotes have also been closed on SEAQ and SETSqx trading services.
> 
> ...


----------

